
Wow, How Did Cuil Get So Much Publicity on Day 1? - nickb
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/cuil_publicity.php
======
jacobbijani
I think a lot of people are eager to see someone encroach Google the way
Google-circa-1998 threatened the then giants of its time. The fact they are
ex-Google search employees implies they know what they are doing, so out of
all the possible search engines Cuil seems the most promising.

But of course, the only _real_ reason they all wrote about it was because the
other guy was doing a story on them. How silly would they look in 5 years if
they didn't cover the next Google?

------
gamble
The comments turned sharply negative once people had a chance to play with
cuil. At the moment, the top story that comes up for 'cuil' on Google News is
Time's front-page article trashing them.

I can understand the temptation to make a big splash, but they're following a
familiar trajectory for aspiring search engines: overpromise, disappoint,
disappear.

------
bootload
_"... I still don't get it though - how come this startup got blanket coverage
from tech news heavyweights, some of whom should know better than to buy into
the hype? ..."_

with USD$33m VC money, that buys a lot of PR ~
<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

------
sown
I was wondering the same thing you are.

I think connections may have helped, too. Ex-googlers n' all.

